# IPW2200 Centrino B/G wireless card native drivers

## dyqik

Edit 0.16 drivers have been released.

Edit 0.14 and 0.15 drivers are out. My laptop is now deborked, and the 0.15 ebuild works perfectly with the 802.11g AP I'm now using.

Edit 0.13 drivers are out.

Edit 0.12 drivers are out.

Edit 0.11, 0.10 and 0.9 drivers are now on the website as well.  These claim to have some support for Adhoc networks and G data rates.  I'm having  problems with the 0.11 drivers (see post at 18:20 02/10/04 BST), but 0.10 drivers seem to be working.

Edit 0.8 drivers are now on the http://ipw2200.sf.net site, and in portage.

Edit The 0.7 drivers are in portage (howto edited accordingly).  They support 802.11g transfer rates, as well as the new IPW2915 a/b/g cards that will begin appearing in Centrino systems soon   Also, Uberlord has released a new version 0.61 of the wireless-config scripts that do away with need for the hacked scripts mentioned below.  I'm moving the hack to a new post in the thread, with appropriate notes about what it is.

I just got version 0.5 and 0.7 of the Intel native linux drivers (http://ipw2200.sf.net/) to work with my Vaio.  I have 128 bit WEP working, can associate to my 802.11b access point and have done an emerge -uDf world over the connection (including downloading the 220 MB of OOo source code).  My kernel is 2.6.8-gentoo-r1, but according to the project site, it should work with all 2.6 kernels >2.6.5

The 0.5 and 0.7 drivers are in portage and can be installed that way, although I haven't tried that yet.

Before you start) Note that they drivers may fail to load the firmware correctly if you have loaded the ndiswrapper module and the windows drivers since you last rebooted.  Make sure that ndiswrapper is not set to autoload (comment it out in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, run modules-update and reboot if it is loading automatically at boot).

1) download drivers and firmware packages from the project site

2) unpack firmware package, and copy contents to /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/

(3+4 may not be required if you have already set these items up)

3) compile the following options into your kernel (I used modules where possible):

 a) 

```
Device Drivers ->

                Generic Driver Options ->

                        <M> Hotplug firmware loading support
```

 b) 

```
Device Drivers ->

                Networking support ->

                        Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) ->

                               [*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions
```

 c) 

```
Cryptographic options  ->

  <M> ARC4 cipher algorithm

  <M> Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm

  <M> CRC32c CRC algorithm
```

4) Reboot into your new kernel

5) unpack and make; make install the ipw2200 driver package

6) modprobe ipw2200

7) modprobe ieee80211_crypt_wep (this module is required for WEP encryption, but doesn't currently get loaded automatically)

8) iwconfig should now show the card as eth1 (assuming you have an eth0 configured).  The driver does not support interface naming, so it won't appear as wlan0.  Configure your wireless settings with

 a) iwconfig eth1 essid <YOUR ESSID>

 b) iwconfig eth1 key open <YOUR WEP KEY>

9) make sure that eth1 is correctly configured for your network in /etc/conf.d/net

10) /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start (if this reports net.eth1 not found, ln -s /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.eth1)

11) Use wireless networking... 

Automatic module loading on boot

(with thanks to Insanity5902 for pointing out what should have been obvious)

First of all we need to make sure the required modules get autoloaded on boot.  Add the following to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

```
ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt_wep
```

and then run modules-update (i'm not sure this is required, but it can't hurt).

I found that when I added these lines my wired ethernet card became eth1 and the wireless card eth0 on the next boot.  You can switch it back around by adding the driver for the wired ethernet card to  /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 above the ipw2200 line.

Automatic Wireless Configuration

Uberlord has posted a wireless-config script that can automatically configure you wireless networking.  As of version 0.61, this script works with the ipw2200 0.5 and 0.7 drivers.  The thread is at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122435

Issues and required work

At the time of updating (2nd Sept 2004), the ipw2200 drivers currently only support Infrastructure mode, not Ad-Hoc mode.

See http://ipw2200.sf.net/ for current driver issues, and for the project mailing lists that may be able to give more detailed help with more difficult problems.Last edited by dyqik on Mon Dec 06, 2004 10:38 pm; edited 28 times in total

----------

## Insanity5902

 *Quote:*   

> 6) modprobe ipw2200
> 
> 7) modprobe ieee80211_crypto_wep (this module is required for WEP encryption, but doesn't currently get loaded automatically)

 

easy 

```
echo ipw2200 >> /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6

echo ieee80211_crypto_wep >> /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6
```

Obvisously if you are using 2.4 kenrnel replace 2.6 with 2.4

 *Quote:*   

> 8 ) iwconfig should now show the card as eth1 (assuming you have an eth0 configured). The driver does not support interface naming, so it won't appear as wlan0. Configure your wireless settings with
> 
> a) iwconfig eth1 essid <YOUR ESSID>
> 
> b) iwconfig eth1 key open <YOUR WEP KEY>

 

You should be able to add this into your /etc/init.d/net.eth1, if you are going to be using the same esside adn key every time.  What a few of my friends do is make a small script and name it the name of the location (or ssid) so 

```
#!/bin/bash

iwconfig eth1 essid <LOCATIONS ESSID>

iwconfig eth1 key open <LOCATIONS WEP KEY>
```

then set it to execute by

```
chmod +x <ESSID>.setup
```

Personally I would create a folder in /etc/ name something like wlan or something similiar and put them all in there, then you just need to execute whichever one you want depending on where you are at.

 *Quote:*   

> 10) /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start (if this reports net.eth1 not found, ln -s /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.eth1)

 

this one is easy also (if you know all you can connect to when booting up is wirless)

```
rc-update add default
```

Personally what I would do is add it to the bottom of the script we created above, so it will set your ssid , wep key and then start the service. so the file would look like this 

```
#!/bin/bash

iwconfig eth1 essid <LOCATIONS ESSID>

iwconfig eth1 key open <LOCATIONS WEP KEY>

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start
```

----------

## dyqik

These sound like the obvious way to set things up.  I like the collection of iwconfig scripts idea.

I'll try them out later, and add them as an "automating the setup" section later.

I don't believe the drivers work with 2.4 kernels yet, but I might be wrong.

BTW I prefer to start the net.ethX scritps by hand, as I use my laptop on a purely wired network at work (wireless would be bad, as we develop radio telescope detectors), as well as on a wireless network at home and other places.

----------

## UberLord

 *dyqik wrote:*   

> Some init script guru is required to tell me how to automate steps 6, 7, 8 and 10 on boot.

 

Step 8 is easy - click my siggy!   :Cool: 

----------

## Insanity5902

dyqik, by putting the init.d command in the script it is started up when you run the ssid script, so it is only started when you want to connect to a wireless network  :Razz: 

Also it might be interesting to create a <ssid>-up and a <ssid>-down, one that runs /etc/init.d/net.eth* stop and rmmod the mods.

I will also test all this out when i get my laptop in the next week or so.  Hopefully I can order it tonight.

----------

## Insanity5902

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *dyqik wrote:*   Some init script guru is required to tell me how to automate steps 6, 7, 8 and 10 on boot. 
> 
> Step 8 is easy - click my siggy!  

 

There are a lot of pages in that post, so I will ask you a quick questions, if we  are running a ~x86 system, your script won't work b/c we have baselayout-1.10.4?  or just part of your script won't work.

----------

## UberLord

 *Insanity5902 wrote:*   

> There are a lot of pages in that post, so I will ask you a quick questions, if we  are running a ~x86 system, your script won't work b/c we have baselayout-1.10.4?  or just part of your script won't work.

 

My script works with all baselayout versions >= 1.8 on on platforms which support wireless-tools (only x86 based atm)

----------

## dyqik

In fact it's working on my system now, with a few tweaks (pm'd to UberLord).  Once I've eaten dinner, I'm going to try rebooting and bringing everything up automatically.

----------

## UberLord

 *dyqik wrote:*   

> In fact it's working on my system now, with a few tweaks (pm'd to UberLord).  Once I've eaten dinner, I'm going to try rebooting and bringing everything up automatically.

 

I've PM'ed you with a download location for a beta version that fixes your issues.

PM me back if it works  :Smile: 

----------

## dbasinge

 *dyqik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The 0.5 version of the drivers are not yet in portage, so I downloaded them from the project site (there is a bug reported requesting that the emerge scripts be updated).  Here is how I got them to work:
> 
> 

 

ipw2200 0.5 drivers are now in portage, and work well for me.

Mike

----------

## dyqik

How much configuration do you have to do compared to my original post?  or does the ebuild just replace the make; make install and firmware copying parts?

----------

## dyqik

Also version 0.6 of the drivers have been released on the http://ipw2200.sf.net/ site.  Includes support for 802.11g and partial support for 802.11a, as well as card id's for the new 802.11a/b/g cards and new firmware.  The above instructions should work for 0.6 as long as you get the correct firmware (version 2 instead of version 1).

I don't have access to an 802.11g AP, so if anyone gets these 0.6 drivers to work on an 802.11g network, can they let everyone now if 802.11g transfer rates work.  I'm not going to be able to play with the new stuff until the weekend now (I've got a thesis to write).

Things are moving quite fast at the moment...

----------

## Insanity5902

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> My script works with all baselayout versions >= 1.8 on on platforms which support wireless-tools (only x86 based atm)

 

I was just asking b/c of this in the bottom of your post. 

```
NOTE: Currently cannot detect if /etc/conf.d/net has been patched when >=sys-apps/baselayout-1.10 is installed
```

But i got bored at school and read a bit and found my answer (i think)

----------

## dyqik

I've added a couple of edits to the original post.  The 0.6 drivers in portage didn't work with WEP, apparently due to the problems in that driver release.  The 0.7 drivers work using the manual installation procedure, and hopefully will work from within portage.

This post is just to bump the thread so others can see what's going on.

----------

## Ecco

I'll quote myself from another topic:

 *Ecco wrote:*   

> Weird, I seem to be unable to load the driver properly. I haven't tried the pervious ones since they're not really usable anyway.
> 
> I certainly do have an Intel 2200 BG, and it works with ndiswrapper:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I have a Sony VAIO A115S and I have this problem with all versions of ipw2200; I tried upto 0.7. Does anyone have any idea?

----------

## dyqik

Hmm, my best guess is that the firmware isn't being loaded correctly.  The firmware_class module may be loaded, but the firmware itself might be rejected.  Can you post all the messages from dmesg after doing modprobe ipw2200? It should start with ipw2200 module loaded or somesuch, and then load the crypt and wep modules. The bit you posted is from just a bit after it tries to load the firmware.  BTW, uninstalling the ebuild of the 0.6 drivers deletes any firmware you've put in place (and on my system, deleted the hotplug directory as well).

----------

## Ecco

Nope, all the firmware files are in place, and this is all I get in dmesg:

```
ndiswrapper (iw_set_tx_power:363): setting tx_power failed (C00000BB)

ndiswrapper (free_timers:299): Fixing an active timer left  by buggy windows driver

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200 Network Driver, 0.7

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:02.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:02.0 to 64

ipw2200: Unable to load ucode

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: 0xFFFFFFEA

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:02.0 failed with error -5

```

Where the top two lines are caused by unloading the ndiswrapper before loading ipw2200. I agree it seems to be the firmware, but I don't know what's going wrong. Thanks for your time anyway  :Smile: 

----------

## lpetersen

Ecco, I had the same problem as you and I noticed that it was related to experimenting with both ndiswrapper and ipw2200 at the same time (or, to be precise, without rebooting in between).

Try rebooting, with autoloading of ndiswrapper disabled (eg, comment out the alias line in /etc/modules.d/ndiswrapper). Then you can cleanly modprobe ipw2200. Once I rmmod ipw2200 && modprobe ndiswrapper, I can no longer rmmod ndiswrapper && modprobe ipw2200 without getting those firmware load errors.

Hope this helps you,

Lars

----------

## Ecco

Thank you lpetersen!!!

That was it! ipw2200 doesn't load when ndiswrapper has been loaded. It loads now. Now to get is to associate properly and such...

----------

## dyqik

For historical reference, here is the hack required to get Uberlord's wireless-config version 0.55 script to work with ipw2200 version 0.5 and 0.7.  I've now removed from the main post, as the new versions work correctly.

 *Quote:*   

> I managed to get UberLord's wireless-config script (version 0.5.5) to work by making a few hacks.  UberLord is working on fixing the problems properly for the latest wireless-config scripts, so hopefully this section won't be here for long.
> 
> DO NOT ASK FOR SUPPORT IN THE WIRELESS-CONFIG THREAD BELOW IF YOU USE THESE HACKS
> 
> Install the wireless-config scripts following the directions on the first post of https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122435.
> ...

 

----------

## dyqik

Ecco, I'm including your experiences in the main post.  Thinking about it, I had the same problem as well, but forgot to include it.

----------

## Ecco

 *dyqik wrote:*   

> Ecco, I'm including your experiences in the main post.  Thinking about it, I had the same problem as well, but forgot to include it.

 

Great guide so far  :Smile: 

I guess the firmware doesn't unload properly when unloading ndiswrapper...

----------

## Ecco

Spotted an error though. In step 7, ieee80211_crypto_wep should be ieee80211_crypt_wep (it's crypt and not crypto).

----------

## dyqik

Ta, fixed it

----------

## Antioch

v0.8 out... Not in portage yet....

----------

## tuxian

Now v0.8 is in portage but still it operates only with 11Mbits/sec instead of 54Mbit/sec    :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## jay

v 0.9 is out

----------

## Kestrell Kestrell

Hello,

I am new to gentoo.  I have a dell Inspiron 8600 and I am trying to get my wireless working, I have the 2200 b/g.  I got to step 3, and went into my kernel config, the only thing I had to change was add the 3 cypher alrorithms as modules.

I did this, exited, did make && make modules_install,

and then I rebooted as per step 4.

On reboot it said error installing module b44 which is my network card module, so once it came up I couldn't get onto the internet.  I realized that I hadn't copied the bzImage thing over, so I did that and rebooted.  This time the b44 module came up just fine, but now it gave an error on my nvidia module. 

Because it didn'l load the nvidia module, I could't get back into fvwm, so I was on the command line.  I tried modprobe nvidia and got:

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r4/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format

So I re-emerged my nvidia module, and that didn't work.  I went back into menuconfig and got rid of the 3 cypher algorithms, remade and recopied, and rebooted.  No good.  

Now I tried a man, and it sasy something about GCC_3.3 not found and broken pipes and groff's and a whole bunch of weird crap.  and no man page.  

So, I'm slowly building up a nice good panic.  Any ideas?  

I'm going to go find some valium.

----------

## jay

Does your symlink /usr/src/linux points to the right kernel, when compiling external modules?  Otherwise you get mismatch errors...

And for the next time, you can always replace the "nvidia" driver with "nv" in xfree to get back to fvwm.

----------

## Kestrell Kestrell

 *jay wrote:*   

> Does your symlink /usr/src/linux points to the right kernel, when compiling external modules?  Otherwise you get mismatch errors...
> 
> And for the next time, you can always replace the "nvidia" driver with "nv" in xfree to get back to fvwm.

 

Yeah, it is pointing to the only kernell I have.  

I'm not using xfree, I'm using X11-Xorg, what is the difference between nvidia and nv?

----------

## jay

 *Kestrell Kestrell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm not using xfree, I'm using X11-Xorg, what is the difference between nvidia and nv?

   nv is an open source driver without 3D acceleration and part of xfree / xorg so it should even work when you break the nvidia driver.

Anyway, please open another thread for your problem, it doesn't look like it is an iwp2200 problem.

----------

## Kestrell Kestrell

I re-made my kernel and re-emerged nvidia drivers twice and now it works.

----------

## Kestrell Kestrell

Ok I got to the part about using iwconfig.  When I type iwconfig, it says command not found.  What is going on?

----------

## groovec

 *Kestrell Kestrell wrote:*   

> Ok I got to the part about using iwconfig.  When I type iwconfig, it says command not found.  What is going on?

 

emerge wireless-tools

----------

## l0calh05t

v0.10 is out

----------

## Kestrell Kestrell

I emerged wireless-tools.  I ran iwconfig and got:

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

So I re- make installe 'ed my driver, at the end I noticed it said:

Don't forget to copy firmware to /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/ and have the 

hotplug tools in place.

I unpacked and copied all of the firmware to the appropriate place., but  I haven't done anythin with the hotplug tools, I downloaded the

 firmwarehotplug-0.1.tar.gz file, where should I unpack and make it at?  And will that fix my problem?

Thanks!

----------

## Exci

I read something about wpa in the 2100 driver version

but I couldn't find anything about 2200 + wpa

Does anyone knows something about this ?

----------

## jay

 *Kestrell Kestrell wrote:*   

> where should I unpack and make it at?  And will that fix my problem?
> 
> Thanks!

 

emerge hotplug

----------

## jay

 *Exci wrote:*   

> I read something about wpa in the 2100 driver version
> 
> but I couldn't find anything about 2200 + wpa
> 
> Does anyone knows something about this ?

 

According to the informations at http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/ the 2200 driver is not yet up to wpa. You can use ndiswrapper which has wpa support.

----------

## pangloss

anyone else have experience connecting to an access point where the ssid is not broadcast (i.e. hidden)?

using 0.8 right now. according to http://www.bughost.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=180 this was fixed in 0.7. i haven't tried 0.10 yet (will try to wait patiently for an ebuild).

unfortunately i don't manage the ap so i can't allow broadcasting the ssid to confirm if this is the problem. but i don't have any issues connecting to any other non-hidden ap's.

----------

## jay

 *pangloss wrote:*   

> anyone else have experience connecting to an access point where the ssid is not broadcast (i.e. hidden)?

 

iwconfig eth1 ap <mac-adress>

my essid is hidden too, and by directly associating with the mac adress of the ap this should work at your setting too.

----------

## Kestrell Kestrell

 *jay wrote:*   

>  *Kestrell Kestrell wrote:*   where should I unpack and make it at?  And will that fix my problem?
> 
> Thanks! 
> 
> emerge hotplug

 

I emerged hotplug and that went successful.  When I run iwconfig I still get the same thing, no wireless.  What is missing?

----------

## Kestrell Kestrell

I did an esearch on ipw2200 and there is an emerge available forthe driver, why is this not mentioned in the howto on the first page?  

In any case, iwconfig doesn't show my wireless card, I've emerged hotplug and ipw2200 and my wireless card is a no show, I am at a loss.  Please help.

----------

## kf_man

I have the exact same problem.  I can't get my wireless to work at all.  I'm rather depressed.  All the symptoms are the same.  I tried both 0.8 from portage and 0.11 from the website...nothing at all...   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Kestrell Kestrell

 *kf_man wrote:*   

> I have the exact same problem.  I can't get my wireless to work at all.  I'm rather depressed.  All the symptoms are the same.  I tried both 0.8 from portage and 0.11 from the website...nothing at all...   

 

I'm rather depressed as well.   Lets start a new discussion category: Gentoo Depressed Forums.

----------

## kf_man

I'm hoping that somebody has an answer for this...I'm gonna try again later to see if I can tackle this thing...we'll see how it goes...

----------

## dyqik

The portage version of the drivers is mentioned on the first post, in the edits. The reason the first post doesn't use the portage drivers is that when I did it, they didn't work, and when I tried the portage drivers later at v0.6, those didn't work either.  Also the project is progressing so fast that portage is usually a few versions behind (3 releases in 3 days).

You should get hotplug working correctly before trying these drivers.

----------

## dyqik

Most problems with this module show up in dmesg.  post the relevant bits of your dmesg output and I'll have a look.

----------

## øxygen

0.11 is out, Ad-Hoc Mode and Power-Control seems to work now. Still waiting for rfmon Mode. Latest Version in the Portage Tree is still .8. Renaming the ebuild to reflect 0.11 works....

----------

## Kestrell Kestrell

 *dyqik wrote:*   

> Most problems with this module show up in dmesg.  post the relevant bits of your dmesg output and I'll have a look.

 

I didn't even know that when you said the .8 drivers were in portage that meant that I could emerge them.  Lesson learned.  

Here are the relevant parts of dmesg:

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200 Network Driver, 0.8

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

ipw2200: ipw2200_boot.fw load failed

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: 0xFFFFFFFE

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:03.0 failed with error -5

Now I am assuming I haven't installed the firmware properly.  Are hotplug and firmware the same things?  I emerged hotplug, is there something else that I have to do with it too?

Editing this post.

I just noticed that in my menuconfig under Device Drivers -> Generic Driver Options I have "Prevent firmware from being built" as a yes.  Is this bad?

Thanks for your help!Last edited by Kestrell Kestrell on Fri Oct 01, 2004 2:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kestrell Kestrell

 *øxygen wrote:*   

> 0.11 is out, Ad-Hoc Mode and Power-Control seems to work now. Still waiting for rfmon Mode. Latest Version in the Portage Tree is still .8. Renaming the ebuild to reflect 0.11 works....

 

When you say Renaming the ebuild to reflect 0.11 works, I have a vague idea of what you are talking about, but no idea how to do it.  

If you can rename the ebuild to 0.11, that means that when you emerge it, it will grab the 0.11 version?  Shouldn't 0.11 be older than 0.8?  Assuming it is newer, how is it possible that it will grab a driver that is not in portage yet?

Thanks!

----------

## dyqik

K-K The firmware is the issue.  It will fail to install if you have loaded before since last rebooting (by using ndiswrapper, or by trying to modprobe ipw2200), or if hotplug isn't working (hotplug loads the firmware).

You also may need to manually load the ieee80211_crypt_wep module before modprobing the ipw2200 module.

Try starting from scratch with the drivers from the ipw2200.sf.net

Download the 0.11 (latest as 0.11 (zero point eleven) > 0.9 ) drivers and the version 2.0 firmware.

Start by removing any of ndiswrapper, iee80211_crypt_wep or ipw2200 from /etc/modules.auotload.d/kernel-2.6 (they may not be there).

Make sure that /usr/src/linux points to the kernel you want to use the modules with.

Install hotplug as described in the gentoo install documentation.

Untar (tar -zxvf file) the firmware files and copy the *.fw files to to /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/ .

Untar the driver package (as for the firmware) and enter the directory. 

Do a make clean, make, make install.

Reboot. (You must do this step)

Make sure that any switch for the wireless card is set to on

modprobe ieee80211_crypt_wep

modprobe ipw2200

run iwconfig and see if you get any results.  If not, post a full dmesg output and I'll run through the whole thing.

----------

## Kestrell Kestrell

Awesome!  Thanks for the detailed response.  I've got a few more questions though.

I don't remember anything about hotplug in the handbook, do you remember what section it is in?

Oh, eleven, I was thinking 0.1.1, that makes more sense.  

Does it matter where I have the .11 driver installed, I currently have the .9 driver in /tmp/ipw2200.9 or something like that, will the /tmp directory work for .11 or is there a place these are supposed to go?

That is all the questions for now, I appreciate your help, thanks a lot!

----------

## dyqik

Just do the driver make stuff in your home directory, make install takes care of actually putting the drivers in place.

The hotplug stuff is in the genkernel part of the kernel set up in the installation guide.  For reference, the actual instructions are:

```

# emerge hotplug

# rc-update add hotplug default

```

----------

## Insanity5902

Kestrell Kestrell

What if you want to emerge the drivers, what you are going to do is set the build up in your portage overlay directory.

By default this is /usr/local/portage.  You can change this in make.conf if you want it somewhere else.

All of this should been ran as root

First we need to create the directory structure in your overlay directory for the ipw2200 drviers.  Make sure /usr/local/portage exist adn then run this ommand

```
mkdir /usr/local/portage/net-wireless && mkdir /usr/local/portage/net-wireless/ipw2200
```

then we are going to copy over the old ebuild and rename it to .10 

```
cp /usr/portage/net-wireless/ipw2200/ipw2200-0.5.ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-wireless/ipw2200/ipw2200-0.10.ebuild
```

 *Quote:*   

> If you get an error saying the desitatnio doesn't exits, I had to cd into /usr/local/portage/net-wireless/ipw2200 first for some reason

 

After this we need to make the digest for it so run

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-wireless/ipw2200/ipw2200-0.10.ebuild digest
```

now you should be able to run 

```
 emerge -vp ipw2200 
```

 and see that it wants to emerge the .10 version of the drivers, off to the side you will see a [1] and a note at the bottom saying [1] /usr/local/portage

You are done, and if people says this works, then you are set.  

Just so you know, the reason you put it in an overlay dir and not the main, is b/c the next time you were to emerge sync, it would delete b/c it isn't in the rsync mirror.  And then if you ran emerge -vauD world, it woudl want to downgroud your .10 drivers, to whatever is default in portage.

so basically you can do this then follow the directions above except where it talks about d/l the ipw2200 drivers and run configure, make, install.

----------

## jay

Make sure that CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y is set in the kernel, otherwise the firmware is not loaded on ipw2200 module startup

----------

## kf_man

```

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 0.11

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw2200_boot.fw load failed

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: 0xFFFFFFFE

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:02.0 failed with error -5

```

This is the problem I'm having...the firmware won't load.  I have hotplug installed and I have hotplug enabled in the kernel.

Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## pangloss

Insanity, I'll buy you a drink anytime =) Thanks for the mini howto.

I just upgraded to the .11 drivers and I can now associate with the access point that was giving me problems (ssid is hidden/not broadcast). Jay you might try the new driver as well--associating without having to use the MAC.

I can't actually seem to route any traffic though. Works fine when I associate with any other (ssid broadcast) ap, though. It might be that this particular ap doesn't have my MAC address listed correctly in its list of allowed nics. Waiting to hear back on that--don't see how the driver could be at fault now that I'm associated to the ap.

----------

## Kestrell Kestrell

 *dyqik wrote:*   

> K-K
> 
> run iwconfig and see if you get any results.  If not, post a full dmesg output and I'll run through the whole thing.

 

I did all of the steps that you listed, with V2.0 firmware and .11 driver.  I rebooted and when I run iwconfig I get the same no wireless extensions message.

Dmesg is still outputting that it can't load the firmware, I also noticed that in my menuconfig under Device Drivers -> Generic Driver Options I have "Prevent firmware from being built" as a yes. Is this bad?

Here is my dmesg:

NTFS volume version 3.1.

b44: eth0: Link is down.

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: excluding 0x8c0-0x8e7

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 0.11

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw2200_boot.fw load failed

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: 0xFFFFFFFE

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:03.0 failed with error -5

Thanks!

----------

## kf_man

I finally got it to work!  If you have the latest hotplug (I can't remember which), the firmware is stored in "/lib/firmware".  As soon as I moved it, I was online!  Good luck.

----------

## Kestrell Kestrell

 *kf_man wrote:*   

> I finally got it to work!  If you have the latest hotplug (I can't remember which), the firmware is stored in "/lib/firmware".  As soon as I moved it, I was online!  Good luck.

 

Hey, this is what is in my /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware

LICENSE  ipw2200_boot.fw  ipw2200_bss.fw  ipw2200_ibss.fw  ipw2200_ucode.fw

In your kernel do you have

Device Drivers -> Generic Driver Options -> "Prevent firmware from being built" as a yes, or a no?

----------

## kf_man

You need to move all of the firmware files to the directory "/lib/firmware" if you have the latest hotplug.  I have that option set to yes, but I don't think it affects this at all.

----------

## dyqik

I'm having association problems with the 0.11 drivers.  I can sometimes get them to associate with my AP, but the association fails after a while.  The 0.10 drivers seem to work ok at the moment, although I haven't extensively tested them.  There is no sign of errors in any log with the 0.11 drivers.

This problem has also been reported on the ipw2100 mailing list.

----------

## Kestrell Kestrell

I moved the firmware to /lib/firmware and that brought it up so that iwconfig recognized it.  

Nowwhen I started it, I got this:

acorn ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * For iproute2 support, emerge sys-apps/iproute2

 * Falling back to ifconfig configuration

 * Bringing eth1 up...

 *   eth1 dhcp

                                                                          [ !! ]

acorn ~ # 

so I am assuming that it came up ok.  I unplugged my network cable and tried to use it, the internet didn't work so I ran a dmesg and got this:

eth1: decryption failed (SA=00:0d:88:1e:bc:de) res=-2

eth1: WEP decryption failed ICV mismatch

about 50 times.

Does anyone know what it means and how to fix it?

----------

## Kestrell Kestrell

So, I'm a pretty big jackass.  I typed the key in wrong, anyways, I got it working now.  

One question left, how can I have more than 1 wireless network?  I want to be able to connect at work and at home.

One more question:

When I reboot, my eth1 loses the essid name and WEN key, so I have to do the 

iwconfig eth1 essid ...

iwconfig eth1 key open ...

commands again.  Is there a way to have it store them permanently?

----------

## kf_man

Well, I got it working two ways.  The better of which is using the latest version of "baselayout" as described here:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122435

Another alternative is to use "WiFi Radar" which is a graphical program, but I didn't find that one to work as well.  I would suggest that you try the methods above first.

The forum can be a bit long, so you should try to read as much as you can.  There are actually two threads for this, you can get to the second by the link on the last post.  Near the end of the second post is a new package of scripts and configs as well.

----------

## dyqik

Uberlord's wireless config scripts are what you want for configuration.  These are in the bleeding edge baselayout package.

----------

## pangloss

kestrell,

also take a look at netapplet. you could probably use netapplet in conjunction with the new baselayout stuff too.

----------

## drklabuse

Hi,

i have a problem with my Intel Pro 2200. After loading the ipw2200

module, i get this from "dmesg | grep ipw2200" :

```

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 0.11

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

ipw2200: No space for Tx

ipw2200: failed to send POWER_MODE command

```

The problem is, that i dont have access to an AP or another wireless card

at the moment, so i tried to configure my i card in ad-hoc mode(dont know

if this should work, im a noob to wireless stuff). I just wanted to configure

it so far as i can without makeing a connection.

Some more info:

installed packages:

net-wireless/ipw2200-0.11

net-wireless/wireless-tools-27_pre26-r1

sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.1

my configuration so far:

/etc/conf.d/wireless

```

essid_eth1="any"

mode_eth1="ad-hoc"

channel_eth1="3"

key_any="off"

```

kernel options are all set as mentioned in this thread. Another problem

could be my notebook itself. It has a function key to start and stop

wireless, wich i havent configured yet under linux. I tried to do it with the

iwpriv tool, but without success.

So has someone any ideas whats going on, or does it have to look like this?

----------

## dyqik

That's the same output I got with ipw2200 v0.11.  I couldn't associate properly with it, but I don't know that the error reported by dmesg is the source of the problem.

----------

## drklabuse

should not hav greped the dmesg output:

```

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 0.11

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

ipw2200: No space for Tx

ipw2200: failed to send POWER_MODE command

ipw2200: Already sending a command

ipw2200: failed to send POWER_MODE command

```

the last two lines appear if i try to use iwpriv to turn on the power.

So i think i have to turn off the Kill switch. But how do i do that?

----------

## drklabuse

i think i have found the solution. i had to load a module for the hotkeys of

my notebook called acerhk(doesnt only work with acer notebooks, mines a

fujitsu)

then i just have to turn the card on by:

echo "1" > /proc/driver/acerhk/wirelessled

well the led isnt on now, but i dont get the error because of the kill switch.

make sure that you first do the echo command and then load the module.

hope that helps others.

My next problem now is that if i start the eth1 device with the init script, it

complaines that there was a problem loading the firmeware.

But i have the firmware files in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware and symlinks in

/lib/firmware pointing to /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware

whats wrong now?

----------

## jay

Install hotplug with "emerge hotplug" and add it to the init script. "rc-update add hotplug default"

----------

## drklabuse

i already had hotplug emerged and added to the default runlevel.

any other ideas?

----------

## drklabuse

i looked into the wireless script(/etc/net.modules.d/wireless) to find out what

is causing this error message. Its because of the iwconfig output which looks

like this:

```

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"any"

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency=2.422 GHz  Cell: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate=0 kb/s   Tx-Power=255 dBm

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:on

```

this script looks for an ieee number, which should stand next to the

interfacename(instead of "unassociated"). So how do i associate my card?

Strange also is that if I call

```

iwpriv eth1 get_mode

```

i get the ieee number. Is it just a bug that its not mentioned by iwconfig?

----------

## tuxian

I updated my kernel from gentoo-dev-sources-r3 to gentoo-dev-sources-r7, now I cannot connect to my AP.

Has anyone the same problem?

I use ipw2200 v0.11.

----------

## dyqik

tuxian  We need a bit more information than that.  Is the module loading correctly?  Is the firmware loading?  Run through the install procedure (check the kernel options are configured correctly, rebuild the module, check the firmware is in place and reboot) again, and then if you still have problems post the relevant bits of dmesg and your iwconfig output.

----------

## tuxian

Yes, the module loads correctly, also the firmware.

iwconfig finds the wireless device, but it shows as AP 00:00:00:00:00 instead of my AP's MAC.

I used exact the same kernel config.

----------

## dyqik

I had that problem with 0.11.  I'm currently using 0.10 as these seem to work with no problems.

----------

## pangloss

odd. you say the module loads correctly so i assume you re-emerged ipw2200 after rebuilding your kernel, and that it detected and built against the new kernel.

i believe it's with the 0.11 ebuild that it's now somewhat savvy to the new hotplug firmware location (and symlinks accordingly, although in reverse to the ipw2100 ebuild). but this wouldn't have any bearing on your problem either if you're loading the module fine.

i haven't had any problems with 0.11 so far. in fact, 0.11 solved the problems i had accessing wireless access points with hidden ssids. although now i have to unload ipw2200 before hibernating, which i didn't use to have to do, circa 0.7

----------

## dyqik

This is a bump for the 0.12 version and associated edit.

----------

## tuxian

It works now with gentoo-dev-sources-r10, but I had to downgrade to ipw2200 v0.8.

Not really a solution because now I again only can use the B data rates, but my hardware supports G data rates.

My problem is that ipw2200 v0.11 doesn't work with gentoo-dev-sources newer than version  gentoo-dev-sources-r3.

I'm waiting for the ebuild of ipw2200 v0.12, maybe this helps.

----------

## stnd

Hi,

I am trying to get my wireless card running on my IBM R51 Thinkpad.

I have installed the firmware and drivers as per the ipw2200.sf.net site and this guide, but the wireless card never turns on. I have also compiled the kernel as per the instructions.

The following is what I get from dmesg.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 0.11 
> 
> ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation
> ...

 

I noticed that I am getting a lot less info than everyone else... 

There doesn't seem to be a hardware switch for the wireless card on my laptop, and in windows it starts up as long as the network connection is enabled...

Any help would be appreciated.

Luka

----------

## GenKreton

```
ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 0.12

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw2200_boot.fw load failed

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: 0xFFFFFFFE

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:03.0 failed with error -5 
```

Is the error I am getting.

I have tried several things.

With and without the prevent firmware from being built option in the kernel

0.11 and 0.12 versions of this driver. 

/lib/firmware has links to /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/

I have booted into windows to ensure the switch is on, it is for sure

Ndiswrapper worked in the past for me as well, but i removed it completely before trying this..

kernel 2.6.8.1 vanilla with bootsplash patches. wireless extensions and the crypt modules are there.

hotplugging works, always has. No modules in autoload.d/...

if needed

```

aesir linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

usb_storage            27520  1 

ipw2200               114028  0 

firmware_class          7936  1 ipw2200

ieee80211              31780  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         5832  1 ieee80211

tg3                    81540  0 

ehci_hcd               25476  0 

uhci_hcd               28816  0 

usbcore               102116  5 usb_storage,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

```

I think that's sufficient information. If you need more lemme know, PLEASE help. I would love to have wifi working again.

----------

## Halanegri

Ok, I have a weird problem here. I don't know exactly when this started happening, but eth1(my ipw2200 card) doesn't show up in iwconfig.

I've tried different udev versions, from 036-039, ipw2200 versions 0.8-0.12, and hotplug 20040401/20040923, but it doesn't change a thing. The funny thing is that I get no errors of any kind, the firmware loads correctly.

```
ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 0.12

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

# iwconfig

lo          no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

I have all the correct options compiled into the kernel, I'm currently running development-sources-2.6.9_rc4(which had worked just fine until now). And yes, I am using the latest baselayout package.

----------

## Halanegri

Ok, I remerged 2.6.9_rc4 and compiled anew with the same config, the only difference being the lack of swsusp2 which I patched into it a short time ago, and now it works.

----------

## dyqik

stnd:  You probably need to investigate th software RF kill swtich project, which is llinked to from the ipw2200.sf.net

GenKreton:  I've no idea I'm afraid.  You might try looking at the ipw2100 dev mailing list->news gateway on gmane or the mailman archive on the ipw2200.sf.net site.

----------

## tuxian

When I use v0.8 i get following from iwconfig and it works:

```
eth0      ieee 802.11b  ESSID:"layr"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:09:5B:D0:DA:7B

          Bit Rate=11 Mb/s

          RTS thr:off

          Encryption key:----------------------------------------   Security mode:restricted

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=100/100  Signal level=-30 dBm  Noise level=-256 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

But when I use v.012 or v0.11 i get following from iwconfig and it DOES NOT work:

```
eth0      unassociated  ESSID:"layr"

          Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate=0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:--------------------------------------------   Security mode:restricted

          Power Management:off

```

I use these script for setting up the wireless connection:

 *Quote:*   

> start() {
> 
>         ebegin "Starting Wireless LAN"
> 
>         ifconfig eth0 down >& /dev/null
> ...

 

----------

## pangloss

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> My problem is that ipw2200 v0.11 doesn't work with gentoo-dev-sources newer than version  gentoo-dev-sources-r3.
> 
> 

 

Just FYI: I had 0.11 working with gentoo-dev-sources r3 and r8. today i updated to 0.12 and it Works For Me against r8. I'll be updating to r10 in the next day or so and will report if I encounter any problems.

----------

## Ecco

 *GenKreton wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Is the error I am getting.
> 
> I have tried several things.
> ...

 

I had the same problem, I _could not_ get the firmware to load. I was using hotplug-20040101 (x86). When I upgraded to hotplug-20040923 (~x86), and moved /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware to /lib/firmware, it all started working all of a sudden.

My advice is: use ~x86 hotplug, and fiddle  :Smile: 

----------

## tuxian

I've the same problem with gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9.-r1  :Sad: 

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> When I use v0.8 i get following from iwconfig and it works:
> 
> ```
> eth0      ieee 802.11b  ESSID:"layr"
> 
> ...

 

----------

## Halanegri

Has anyone got it to compile against 2.6.10_rc1 ?

```
>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-wireless/ipw2200-0.12 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ipw2200-0.12.tgz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ipw2200-fw-2.0.tgz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ipw2200-0.12.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.12/work

>>> Unpacking ipw2200-fw-2.0.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.12/work

 * Patching Makefile

 * /usr/src/linux is a symbolic link

 * Determining the real directory of the Linux kernel source code

 * Building for Linux 2.6.10-rc1 found in /usr/src/linux

>>> Source unpacked.

make -C //usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.12/work/ipw2200-0.12 MODVERDIR=/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.12/work/ipw2200-0.12 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-rc1'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.12/work/ipw2200-0.12/ipw2200.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.12/work/ipw2200-0.12/ieee80211_module.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.12/work/ipw2200-0.12/ieee80211_tx.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.12/work/ipw2200-0.12/ieee80211_rx.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.12/work/ipw2200-0.12/ieee80211_wx.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.12/work/ipw2200-0.12/ieee80211_crypt.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.12/work/ipw2200-0.12/ieee80211_crypt_wep.o

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.12/work/ipw2200-0.12/ipw2200.c: In function `ipw_pci_suspend':

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.12/work/ipw2200-0.12/ipw2200.c:6579: error: too many arguments to function `pci_save_state'

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.12/work/ipw2200-0.12/ipw2200.c: In function `ipw_pci_resume':

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.12/work/ipw2200-0.12/ipw2200.c:6595: error: too many arguments to function `pci_restore_state'

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.12/work/ipw2200-0.12/ipw2200.o] Error 1make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.12/work/ipw2200-0.12] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-rc1'

make: *** [modules] Error 2
```

----------

## tuxian

no solution for my problem?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## KePSuX

Id like to point out this process works perfectly for a Sony VGN-S260. Beautiful, thanks a ton!

----------

## tuxian

No solution yet   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## tuxian

I downgraded to v0.10.

Only this version works for my with gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r1 AND G-data-rates.

There is no ebuild for v.10, so I did following:

cd /usr/portage/net-wireless/ipw2200

cp ipw2200-0.11.ebuild ipw2200-0.10.ebuild 

ebuild /usr/portage/net-wireless/ipw2200/ipw2200-0.10.ebuild digest

emerge /usr/portage/net-wireless/ipw2200/ipw2200-0.10.ebuild

Now I can use G-data-rates (55MBit/sec) AND gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r1 

 :Razz: 

----------

## tuxian

My problem is fixed now in v0.13  :Wink: 

----------

## M@rijn

I have an problem with ipw2200 to, i setup up my system last week and emerged the ipw2200 0.15 driver, everything works, iwlist eth1 scan, seems to see my AP, but dhcpcd stucks, further are all settings correct i use an home made script for months and it works fine.

So what can it be....

----------

## dyqik

 *Quote:*   

> I have an problem with ipw2200 to, i setup up my system last week and emerged the ipw2200 0.15 driver, everything works, iwlist eth1 scan, seems to see my AP, but dhcpcd stucks, further are all settings correct i use an home made script for months and it works fine. 
> 
> So what can it be....

 

Your not using a linksys 802.11G router/AP are you?  If so, see http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=19944.

If the card can see and connect to your AP, then everything is working with the driver, and I suggest you go look at the wireless scripts in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122435 and the more recent related thread.  It's probably nothing to do with the drivers anyway.

----------

## M@rijn

No i have the ASUS WL-500g router/AP, everthing works exept dhcpcd eth1

----------

## cuco

I currently just completed installing Gentoo on my sony vaio notebook.  I have a built in Intel wireless card and I followed the instructions on this forum.

I was able to get my built in wireless working (well sorta)  when i typed iwconfig i could see eth1 as a wireless device.   I rebooted my system and now i get this

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 0.16

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw2200_boot.fw load failed

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: 0xFFFFFFFE

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:0b.0 failed with error -5

I dont know why i'm getting this when it worked at first.  I read the ipw2200 site regarding the boot.fw problem... i tried loading firmware_class with modprobe... but no luck.

any ideas?

----------

## dyqik

How did you install it?  You should just have to emerge hotplug, coldplug and ipw2200 now.  However, the firmware can only be loaded once per boot, otherwise it fails, with that exact error message.

----------

## quat

 *dyqik wrote:*   

> However, the firmware can only be loaded once per boot, otherwise it fails, with that exact error message.

 r u sure?does it mean that if i unload the module it will not unload the firmware?

@cuco: check the version of firmware. the newest will not work with older versions (i.e. <=0.16). the newest driver (it's not in portage yet AFAIK) is 0.17 but the ad-hoc mode doesn't work and at least i have some speed issues - i have impression  that my net is slower than on 0.16. donno y.

----------

## dyqik

Actually, I'm not sure that it's true any more.  It was why you cannot use ndiswrapper and then insert the native module without rebooting for version 0.8, but it may have been fixed in more recent releases.

But it's a simple thing to test if that is the problem or not.

----------

## quat

i have a problem when my signal is around 40-50% (as states iwconfig). in fact then i cannot connect to AP because the dhcpcd is not started. 

But when I move the notebook to have signal higher than 50-60% i can connect without problem, i.e. dhcpcd is started. what's going on?

i've noticed that situation is  more probable on 0.17 driver. is it a matter of firmware?

edit: i have 

dhcpcd 1.3.22_p4-r7

baselayout 1.11.7-r2

wireless-tools 28_pre3

----------

## dyqik

Are you using Uberlord's wireless tools to do the connecting?  If not, I strongly suggest you do.  Also, the link quality is not just a simple matter of the signal strength (see the ipw2100/2200 mailing list for details).

Otherwise, I've not noticed anything like that before.  I've managed to connect to some very weak APs before now (some fool in the next street has an unsecured AP, and I have accidently connected to that).

----------

## quat

 *dyqik wrote:*   

> Are you using Uberlord's wireless tools to do the connecting?
> 
> 

 I guess. is it like that the scripts are in baselayout higher than 1.11?

generally i'm running ~x86.

 *dyqik wrote:*   

> Also, the link quality is not just a simple matter of the signal strength

 of course u're right. i was checking signal strength, nosie level and s/n and tried to figure out what's on, but in fact I couldnt get any purely deterministic results. 

But it's one thing for sure, when I have weak signal I have big problem with connecting (i.e. logging, getting the address from dhcpcd) to AP. On the other hand when I'm connected it's very rare that i'll lose the signal. 

I was trying on a different channels but with no luck.

I found on the forums that it could be the AP fault but I was using it for couple months without problems and windows users do not complaing on it so i guess it's my notebook fault.

 *dyqik wrote:*   

> I've managed to connect to some very weak APs before now (some fool in the next street has an unsecured AP, and I have accidently connected to that).

 u know accidents happen  :Wink: 

----------

## tuxian

v0.18 causes a Kernel (gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r9) freeze on my system.

v0.17 works fine.

----------

## taskara

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> v0.18 causes a Kernel (gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r9) freeze on my system.
> 
> v0.17 works fine.

 

cheers.. i won't update!

----------

## quat

 *taskara wrote:*   

>  *tuxian wrote:*   v0.18 causes a Kernel (gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r9) freeze on my system.
> 
> v0.17 works fine. 
> 
> cheers.. i won't update!

 for me works like a charm. no problems. even problems with dhcp seems to go away.

----------

## taskara

 *quat wrote:*   

>  *taskara wrote:*    *tuxian wrote:*   v0.18 causes a Kernel (gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r9) freeze on my system.
> 
> v0.17 works fine. 
> 
> cheers.. i won't update! for me works like a charm. no problems. even problems with dhcp seems to go away.

 

lol.. well maybe i'll just try and see! cheers

----------

## jwever

I am trying to do an upgrade from ipw2200-0.15 to ipw2200-0.18. I manually downloaded the ipw2200-fw-2.1.tgz file and place it in the proper location. However an emerge ipw2200 ends with the following errors....

```

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.18/work/ipw2200-0.18/ipw2200.c:775: error: storage size of `dev_attr_eeprom_delay' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.18/work/ipw2200-0.18/ipw2200.c:797: error: storage size of `dev_attr_command_event_reg' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.18/work/ipw2200-0.18/ipw2200.c:819: error: storage size of `dev_attr_mem_gpio_reg' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.18/work/ipw2200-0.18/ipw2200.c:843: error: storage size of `dev_attr_indirect_dword' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.18/work/ipw2200-0.18/ipw2200.c:867: error: storage size of `dev_attr_indirect_byte' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.18/work/ipw2200-0.18/ipw2200.c:892: error: storage size of `dev_attr_direct_dword' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.18/work/ipw2200-0.18/ipw2200.c:959: error: storage size of `dev_attr_rf_kill' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.18/work/ipw2200-0.18/ipw2200.c:6040: error: storage size of `ipw_wx_handler_def' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.18/work/ipw2200-0.18/ipw2200.c:6358: error: storage size of `ipw_ethtool_ops' isn't known

{standard input}:4278: Error: symbol `flags' is already defined

{standard input}:4557: Error: symbol `release' is already defined

{standard input}:4581: Error: symbol `lock' is already defined

{standard input}:4718: Error: symbol `private' is already defined

{standard input}:4741: Error: symbol `lock' is already defined

{standard input}:4777: Error: symbol `security' is already defined

{standard input}:4807: Error: symbol `data' is already defined

{standard input}:4907: Error: symbol `destructor' is already defined

{standard input}:4913: Error: symbol `open' is already defined

{standard input}:4931: Error: symbol `poll' is already defined

{standard input}:5057: Error: symbol `data' is already defined

{standard input}:5135: Error: symbol `driver' is already defined

{standard input}:5141: Error: symbol `version' is already defined

{standard input}:5206: Error: symbol `data' is already defined

{standard input}:5212: Error: symbol `version' is already defined

{standard input}:5224: Error: symbol `data' is already defined

{standard input}:5440: Error: symbol `reserved' is already defined

{standard input}:5584: Error: symbol `data' is already defined

{standard input}:5997: Error: symbol `private' is already defined

{standard input}:6063: Error: symbol `signal' is already defined

{standard input}:6087: Error: symbol `mask' is already defined

{standard input}:6123: Error: symbol `data' is already defined

{standard input}:6189: Error: symbol `channel' is already defined

{standard input}:6273: Error: symbol `wpa_ie' is already defined

{standard input}:6357: Error: symbol `hard_start_xmit' is already defined

{standard input}:6417: Error: symbol `reserved2' is already defined

{standard input}:6423: Error: symbol `reserved' is already defined

{standard input}:6429: Error: symbol `reserved' is already defined

{standard input}:6447: Error: symbol `reserved1' is already defined

{standard input}:6453: Error: symbol `reserved2' is already defined

{standard input}:6578: Error: symbol `u' is already defined

{standard input}:6866: Error: symbol `reserved1' is already defined

{standard input}:6890: Error: symbol `time_stamp' is already defined

{standard input}:6908: Error: symbol `reserved1' is already defined

{standard input}:7010: Error: symbol `reserved' is already defined

{standard input}:7082: Error: symbol `reserved' is already defined

{standard input}:7088: Error: symbol `dwell_time' is already defined

{standard input}:7556: Error: symbol `associate' is already defined

{standard input}:7658: Error: symbol `param' is already defined

{standard input}:7672: Error: symbol `mode' is already defined

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.18/work/ipw2200-0.18/ipw2200.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.18/work/ipw2200-0.18] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r6'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/ipw2200-0.18 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 93, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Any suggestions?

----------

## taskara

 *jwever wrote:*   

> I am trying to do an upgrade from ipw2200-0.15 to ipw2200-0.18. I manually downloaded the ipw2200-fw-2.1.tgz file and place it in the proper location. However an emerge ipw2200 ends with the following errors....
> 
> ```
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.18/work/ipw2200-0.18/ipw2200.c:775: error: storage size of `dev_attr_eeprom_delay' isn't known
> ...

 

well you shouldn't need to manually download anything, judst emerge -U ipw2200 should do the trick.

not sure why you're getting that, because i haven't tried this version yet  :Wink: 

try deleting your downloaded files from /usr/portage/distfiles and let portage grab them for you.

----------

## jwever

I deleted all ipw2200 files from /usr/portage/distfiles and then did an emerge ipw2200. If failed with the same error as before.

----------

## ptfd9100

Suddenly my ipw2200 fails. I don't know if it is hardware or some setting borked upgrading world last night. Although when running cfg-update -u I did not see anything that sould have messed up the ipw2200.

I was originally on 0.15, and hadn't upgraded yet, with this mornings boot up it failed. So I tried the update to 0.18 and still no luck.

I have firmware_class loaded as well as ipw2200, and necessary crypt modules, no changes were made there. 

I symlinked /lib/firmware/  to /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/ 

Here is the message I get.

***************************************************

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 0.15

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw2200_boot.fw load failed

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: 0xFFFFFFFE

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:03.0 failed with error -5

******************************************************

Trying to rmmod ipw2200, and waiting a few minutes and modprobing ipw2200 yeilds this.

******************************************************

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 0.15

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000004

 printing eip:

f883f18f

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT

Modules linked in: ipw2200 parport_pc lp parport rfcomm hidp l2cap snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq i8k hci_usb bluetooth nvidia snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd_page_alloc snd_mpu401_uart snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd soundcore ehci_hcd uhci_hcd usbcore ieee80211 ieee80211_crypt b44 firmware_class

CPU:    0

EIP:    0f20:[<f883f18f>]    Tainted: P   VLI

EFLAGS: 00010246   (2.6.9-ck3)

EIP is at firmware_loading_store+0x9f/0xe0 [firmware_class]

eax: 00000000   ebx: f8840c04   ecx: f8840c04   edx: 00000001

esi: d4ee1980   edi: d709ffac   ebp: 00000002   esp: d709ff0c

ds: 0f3b   es: 0f3b   ss: 0f28

Process firmware.agent (pid: 23012, threadinfo=d709f000 task=d7913020)

Stack: d345b000 00000000 0000000a d4ee1c00 f8840cbc c02c4a85 d4ee1c00 d345b000

       00000002 c0459694 c019763b d4ee1c08 f8840cbc d345b000 00000002 e9583180

       d7049900 c01976b0 d7049900 e9583180 00000002 00000000 d7049900 d709ffac

Call Trace:

 [<c02c4a85>] class_device_attr_store+0x35/0x40

 [<c019763b>] flush_write_buffer+0x3b/0x50

 [<c01976b0>] sysfs_write_file+0x60/0x80

 [<c015ee06>] vfs_write+0x116/0x160

 [<c015ef21>] sys_write+0x51/0x80

 [<c0106313>] sysenter_past_esp+0x58/0x79

Code: ba 76 48 00 8b 44 24 20 83 c4 0c 5b 5e c3 83 f8 ff 75 ad eb c4 bb 04 0c 84 f8 89 d9 ff 0d 04 0c 84 f8 0f 88 9b 0a 00 00 8b 46 44 <8b> 40 04 89 04 24 e8 86 64 91 c7 8b 46 44 c7 40 04 00 00 00 00

 <3>ipw2200: ipw2200_boot.fw load failed

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: 0xFFFFFFFE

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:03.0 failed with error -5

**********************************************************

Then upgraded again to 0.18 and get this

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 0.15

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000004

 printing eip:

f883f18f

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT

Modules linked in: ipw2200 parport_pc lp parport rfcomm hidp l2cap snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq i8k hci_usb bluetooth nvidia snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd_page_alloc snd_mpu401_uart snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd soundcore ehci_hcd uhci_hcd usbcore ieee80211 ieee80211_crypt b44 firmware_class

CPU:    0

EIP:    0f20:[<f883f18f>]    Tainted: P   VLI

EFLAGS: 00010246   (2.6.9-ck3)

EIP is at firmware_loading_store+0x9f/0xe0 [firmware_class]

eax: 00000000   ebx: f8840c04   ecx: f8840c04   edx: 00000001

esi: d4ee1980   edi: d709ffac   ebp: 00000002   esp: d709ff0c

ds: 0f3b   es: 0f3b   ss: 0f28

Process firmware.agent (pid: 23012, threadinfo=d709f000 task=d7913020)

Stack: d345b000 00000000 0000000a d4ee1c00 f8840cbc c02c4a85 d4ee1c00 d345b000

       00000002 c0459694 c019763b d4ee1c08 f8840cbc d345b000 00000002 e9583180

       d7049900 c01976b0 d7049900 e9583180 00000002 00000000 d7049900 d709ffac

Call Trace:

 [<c02c4a85>] class_device_attr_store+0x35/0x40

 [<c019763b>] flush_write_buffer+0x3b/0x50

 [<c01976b0>] sysfs_write_file+0x60/0x80

 [<c015ee06>] vfs_write+0x116/0x160

 [<c015ef21>] sys_write+0x51/0x80

 [<c0106313>] sysenter_past_esp+0x58/0x79

Code: ba 76 48 00 8b 44 24 20 83 c4 0c 5b 5e c3 83 f8 ff 75 ad eb c4 bb 04 0c 84 f8 89 d9 ff 0d 04 0c 84 f8 0f 88 9b 0a 00 00 8b 46 44 <8b> 40 04 89 04 24 e8 86 64 91 c7 8b 46 44 c7 40 04 00 00 00 00

 <3>ipw2200: ipw2200_boot.fw load failed

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: 0xFFFFFFFE

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:03.0 failed with error -5

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 0.18

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

*******************************************************

Any Ideas, as I am running out of ideas and am almost ready to order a new card...

Mike

----------

## kmj0377

 *ptfd9100 wrote:*   

> Suddenly my ipw2200 fails. I don't know if it is hardware or some setting borked upgrading world last night. Although when running cfg-update -u I did not see anything that sould have messed up the ipw2200.
> 
> I was originally on 0.15, and hadn't upgraded yet, with this mornings boot up it failed. So I tried the update to 0.18 and still no luck.
> 
> I have firmware_class loaded as well as ipw2200, and necessary crypt modules, no changes were made there. 
> ...

 

Same problem here, I even tried going back to 0.16 (the previous working version I was on) and I still get a firmware loading problem.

----------

## ptfd9100

Same problem here, I even tried going back to 0.16 (the previous working version I was on) and I still get a firmware loading problem.

Here too, I even tried 0.15 which is where I started and it worked fine. 

I may try to downgrade baselayout this afternoon if I get the chance.

Maybe file a bug report?

Mike

( at least I won't run out and buy hardware right away!)

----------

## ptfd9100

Downgrading baselayout to 1.11.7-r2 solves the problem for me. See bug  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=74620

Hope for a fix soon...

Mike

----------

## kmj0377

 *ptfd9100 wrote:*   

> Downgrading baselayout to 1.11.7-r2 solves the problem for me. See bug  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=74620
> 
> Hope for a fix soon...
> 
> Mike

 

Yep, baselayout 1.11.8 seems to be the problem, all versions work for me under 1.11.7-r2.

----------

## Damzi

Newbie here.

I am installing from LiveCD. Is there a chance to get x86 compiled driver (so I can just run modprobe) and continue install? I want to install with wireless, not eth0. LiveCD boot does not detect 2200. Stage3 is not an option (otherwise I'll go for Fedora)

----------

## Andy1988

Hello,

I've installed the new 0.19 drivers via Portage and compiled the necessary things into my 2.6.9 kernel. Everything works fine. But if the WEP encoding is enabled I can't get a connection to anything in my network. ifconfig dispays  the proper IP and iwconfig a connection to the AP. But I can't ping anything.

All Modules are loaded correctly.

What could this be?

----------

## jay

Using ipw2200 with WEP here without any problems, so it is most likely your configuration. Things you could try:

1. Make sure that you use a static Ip instead of DHCP, some APs have trouble with WEP and DHCP.

2. Try to set the access to "open" not "restricted"  and make sure that your AP is configured accordingly

3. Check twice thet the key is correct and that your AP is supporting the same key length...

----------

## Andy1988

I can connect to my AP and there is a static IP, too.

In the webinterface of the AP is the card listed and iwconfig displays the MAC-Address of my AP.

It seems that the network packages aren't eccrypted before sending! But why?

Under Windows it's working, but I don't want to use it  :Very Happy: 

----------

## drohr

Can you post your iwconfig and /etc/conf.d/wireless settings? Or whereever you put them  :Smile: 

Running 0.19 here with WEP, works great. Using the 2.6.10-gentoo-r2 kernel. Tested it with both DHCP and static, and had no issues at al.

----------

## kcobain

Hi

 I cant emerge ipw2200, it fails with error:

```

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.19/work/ipw2200-0.19/ieee80211_crypt_wep.o

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.19/work/ipw2200-0.19/ipw2200.c:6598:52: macro "create_workqueue" requires 2 arguments, but only 1 given

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.19/work/ipw2200-0.19/ipw2200.c: In function `ipw_setup_deferred_work':

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.19/work/ipw2200-0.19/ipw2200.c:6598: error: `create_workqueue' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.19/work/ipw2200-0.19/ipw2200.c:6598: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.19/work/ipw2200-0.19/ipw2200.c:6598: error: for each function it appears in.)

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.19/work/ipw2200-0.19/ieee80211_crypt_ccmp.o

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.19/work/ipw2200-0.19/ipw2200.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.19/work/ipw2200-0.19] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-nitro4'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

```

Im running kernel 2.6.10-nitro4...

Any solution?

----------

## kcobain

Solution to: 

```

 CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.19/work/ipw2200-0.19/ieee80211_crypt_wep.o

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.19/work/ipw2200-0.19/ipw2200.c:6598:52: macro "create_workqueue" requires 2 arguments, but only 1 given

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.19/work/ipw2200-0.19/ipw2200.c: In function `ipw_setup_deferred_work':

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.19/work/ipw2200-0.19/ipw2200.c:6598: error: `create_workqueue' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.19/work/ipw2200-0.19/ipw2200.c:6598: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.19/work/ipw2200-0.19/ipw2200.c:6598: error: for each function it appears in.)

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.19/work/ipw2200-0.19/ieee80211_crypt_ccmp.o

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.19/work/ipw2200-0.19/ipw2200.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.19/work/ipw2200-0.19] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-nitro4'

make: *** [modules] Error 2 

```

Steps:

Stop the emerge when appear 

```

>>> source upcaked

```

Then, edit /var/tmp/portage/ipw2200-0.19/work/ip2200-0.19/ipw2200.c

and change in the line 6598

```

   priv->workqueue = create_workqueue (DRV_NAME);

```

to:

```

   priv->workqueue = create_workqueue (DRV_NAME,PF_SYNCTHREAD);

```

Then start the job again with:

```

%1 

```

and wait to emerge ends...  :Smile: 

----------

## jay

 *kcobain wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
>  I cant emerge ipw2200, it fails with error:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Are you sure that you enabled crypto support in the kernel?

----------

## theBlackDragon

My connection keeps on dropping out, I'm using the ipw2200 0.21 drivers and keep on getting this in /var/log/messages:

```
Jan 20 13:39:44 localhost ifplugd(eth1)[18717]: Executing '/usr/sbin/ifplugd.action eth1 down'.

Jan 20 13:39:46 localhost dhcpcd[23626]: terminating on signal 15

Jan 20 13:39:46 localhost ifplugd(eth1)[18717]: Program executed successfully.

Jan 20 13:40:01 localhost /usr/sbin/cron[24177]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 20 13:40:05 localhost ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Jan 20 13:40:27 localhost ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Jan 20 13:40:31 localhost ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Jan 20 13:40:33 localhost ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Jan 20 13:40:41 localhost ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Jan 20 13:40:52 localhost ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Jan 20 13:41:13 localhost ifplugd(eth1)[18717]: Link beat detected.

Jan 20 13:41:14 localhost ifplugd(eth1)[18717]: Executing '/usr/sbin/ifplugd.action eth1 up'.

Jan 20 13:41:15 localhost ifplugd(eth1)[18717]: client:  Configuration not set for eth1 - assuming dhcp

Jan 20 13:41:15 localhost rc-scripts: Configuration not set for eth1 - assuming dhcp

Jan 20 13:41:16 localhost ifplugd(eth1)[18717]: Program executed successfully.

```

I really can't trust my network connection to stay up for more than half a minute...  :Sad:  Anybody got any help on this?

tia

----------

## groovec

since 0.21 the firmware is not anymore in the ipw2200 package, you have to emerge them seperately

```
emerge -av ipw2200-firmware
```

maybe this is the reason for the firmware errors in your log

----------

## theBlackDragon

```
# emerge -pv ipw2200-firmware

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-2.2  0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

So I do have the firmware installed...

I've tried about everything now: rebuilt my kernel, rebuilt the firmware, rebuilt the driver... I'm really out of ideas now:(

----------

## Avatar1983

I'm having the same problem as theBlackDragon... I get similar dmesg output and the connection cuts. Any ideas anyone?

----------

## theBlackDragon

It seems like it's really a driver issue that will need to sort itself out, with the 1.0 driver and some earlier ones I could barely stay connected for 5minutes, now I only occasionally get the firmare error message (using 1.0.1 now).

It's still annoying though and the lag I regularly have surely isn't only caused by my internet connection...but at leat it now works, most of the time...

----------

## rojanu

i can not connect with my wireless

here is some settings I got on my system

dmesg output

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg | grep ipw2200
> 
> ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.1
> 
> ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation
> ...

 

Restarting eth0 

 *Quote:*   

> mobuzun ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
> 
>  * Starting eth0
> 
>  *    Configuring wireless network for eth0
> ...

 

here is /etc/conf.d/wireless

 *Quote:*   

> essid_eth0="aga"
> 
> #key_uzunali="s:DFBE006CA96A0E11EFD10CB6FA enc open"
> 
> key_aga="61676120696e7465726e657421 enc open"
> ...

 

I am using gentoo-dev-sources kernel-2.6.10-r6.

Version of ipw2200 driver is 1.0.1

version of firmware 2.2

----------

## Andy1988

I've got the same Problem!

iwconfig says, that i'm connected with my AP and there is Traffic, if I'm logging it with my Orinoco Card. But I can't Ping any Devices in my Network. It's the same with the Orinoco card. But there isn't the Firmware Error

Both in Kernel 2.6.9 an 2.6.11

----------

## theBlackDragon

Are you sure it isn't some kind of problem with your Access Point/DHCP Server? As it seems it connects fine to the AP but doesn't manage to obtain an IP-address, I'm having the same problem here atm, but my DHCP-server and my AP are two different devices, also the problem shows up both on Windows and Linux so I doubt it's a driver issue.

The firmware restarting thingy happens occasionally, it hasn't really bugged me lately and I doubt it's the cause of the problem here.

----------

## Andy1988

Yes, you're right!

Now everything works for me! My Orinoco and the IPW2200. Both can get a connection to the AP and now WITH WEP!

I "unmodprobed" the driver, unmerged them an deleted them. After that I re-emerged them and now it works! I don'tknow why and how, but if it works, its OK  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lucab617

Ok well i just got a new thinkpad and for some reason when I untar the ipw driver along with the firmware driver I can install the ipw2200 driver but i cant copy the firmware over to /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware.  Even if i try to mkdir /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware it wont let me.  When I also try /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent I get Firmware '' event not supported.  Any ideas?

----------

## Keiss

 *lucab617 wrote:*   

> Ok well i just got a new thinkpad and for some reason when I untar the ipw driver along with the firmware driver I can install the ipw2200 driver but i cant copy the firmware over to /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware.  Even if i try to mkdir /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware it wont let me.  When I also try /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent I get Firmware '' event not supported.  Any ideas?

 

open the /etc.hotplug/firmware.agent and look for the FIRMWARE_DIR variable, and that is the directory where the firmware files should go. The reason why you got 'Firmware '' event not supported ' is that the script expects additional parameters (you can see it when you open it).

Keiss

----------

## lucab617

Well I took a look in the firmware dir and beleive it or not but the FIRMWARE_DIR is /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware.  Now I tried copying the files over but no help, it wont let me, saying that the dir doesnt exist and I cant even create it.  Any ideas?

----------

## Keiss

 *lucab617 wrote:*   

> Well I took a look in the firmware dir and beleive it or not but the FIRMWARE_DIR is /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware.  Now I tried copying the files over but no help, it wont let me, saying that the dir doesnt exist and I cant even create it.  Any ideas?

 

well executing

```
mkdir -p /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware
```

as root should create the directory (unless the fs is mounted readonly ...)

Keiss

----------

## patrickclay

I have been experiencing a very frustrating problem and I would appreciate some suggestions on fixing the problem.

After I run /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start I get the following message:

```

 * Starting eth1

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth1

 *     eth1 connected to "MYESSID" at XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX

 *     in managed mode (WEP enabled - open)

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                               [ ok ] *       eth1 received address 192.168.2.100
```

looks great, the www works great!!

However, certain applications tend to delay starting up after I bring up the interface.

Gaim is a particularly frustrating example.  After, say, running gaim from a terminal, the cursor will wait about 20 seconds (ouputting nothing, just sitting) then gaim will start up fine.  The same applies to XMMS and others.

Some applications will refuse to start up (such as gedit or gnome-terminal).  They will just show up in the window list and the cursor will be busy for 20 seconds then the window will disappear.

The second I bring down the interface any of these apps in queue will instantly start up so I can confidently blame bringing up the interface for this problem.

I appreciate any suggestions on the source of this behavior because I have become very frustrated with this problem!!

Thanks!!

----------

## theBlackDragon

 *patrickclay wrote:*   

> I have been experiencing a very frustrating problem and I would appreciate some suggestions on fixing the problem.
> 
> After I run /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start I get the following message:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Have you checked your logs? The connection tends to break down for me when I start to max out the connection, I then start getting firmware errors and stuff, streaming music is plain impossible as the connection drops out quite often... If this is the same you are getting it would explain your networked apps waiting for the response of the other side, which gets delayed as the interface is busy behaving flaky...

----------

## extragedy

yay, the whole damn thing will be in the next kernel!! 2.6.14!! It's like the first thing they added to it. Altough i'm not sure how the firmware will be handled since its on a restrictive licence, of wich I don't really knows the details...

----------

## lazx888

having problems with emerging ipw2200....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 1) net-wireless/ieee80211-1.0.3 to /
> 
> >>> md5 files    ieee80211-1.0.1.ebuild
> ...

 

relavent parts from kernel config

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y
> 
> #
> ...

 

any ideas?

thanks

----------

## lazx888

removed the files it was complaining about above and tried emerging with x86 and ~x86...  errors:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge ipw2200
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 2) net-wireless/ieee80211-1.0.3-r2 to /
> ...

 

----------

## swatjen

I think everything will work fine provided that I can load the module.. I type the following:

     # modprobe ipw2200

     FATAL: Mdule ipw2200 not found

I have an 8600 Dell Inspiron and dmesg has nothing about ipw2200, it says:

Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 (root@crackerjack) (gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #3 Thu Jul 21 08:45:37 EST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffae000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffae000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fee00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 DELL                                  ) @ 0x000fdf00

ACPI: RSDT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d40708 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x3fff0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d40708 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x3fff0400

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INT430 SYSFexxx 0x00001001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 40000000:beda0000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda8 init=/linuxrc

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01703000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 1495.263 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 903408k/917504k available (3116k kernel code, 13564k reserved, 1132k data, 224k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 2957.31 BogoMIPS (lpj=1478656)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz stepping 06

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0800)

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 814k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfc96e, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 7) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIE._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

pnp: the driver 'system' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:00' and the driver 'system'

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:01' and the driver 'system'

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x800-0x805 could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x808-0x80f could not be reserved

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:02' and the driver 'system'

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0xf400-0xf4fe has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x806-0x807 has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x810-0x85f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x860-0x87f has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x880-0x8bf has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x8c0-0x8df has been reserved

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:07' and the driver 'system'

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x900-0x97f has been reserved

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1127949811.021:0): initialized

inotify device minor=63

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855PM Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 816M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., P10 , 01.00 (OEM: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600   )

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5a0d

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c5a7b, set palette = c00c5ab5

vesafb: pmi: ports = c010 c016 c054 c038 c03c c05c c000 c004 c0b0 c0b2 c0b4

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 200x75

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 3750k, total 131008k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PBTN]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SBTN]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3] C4[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM] (57 C)

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

pnp: the driver 'serial' has been registered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 7

PCI: setting IRQ 7 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

ALPS Touchpad (Glidepoint) detected

  Enabling hardware tapping

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

pnp: the driver 'parport_pc' has been registered

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

nbd: registered device at major 43

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ICH4: chipset revision 1

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfa0-0xbfa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xbfa8-0xbfaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HTS726060M9AT00, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SN-324S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/7877KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 p8 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.10 loaded.

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[faffd800-faffdfff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, pci mem 0xf4fffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0xbf80

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0xbf40

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0xbf20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

i2c /dev entries driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.8 (Thu Jan 13 09:39:32 2005 UTC).

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49481 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with STAC9750/51 at 0xf4fff800, irq 7

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (7168 buckets, 57344 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[364fc00033434ca1]

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI wakeup devices:

 LID PBTN PCI0 USB0 USB1 USB2 USB3 MODM PCIE

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S4bios S5)

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 224k freed

ReiserFS: hda8: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda8: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda8: journal params: device hda8, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda8: checking transaction log (hda8)

ReiserFS: hda8: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 987988k swap on /dev/hda7.  Priority:-1 extents:1

FAT: Unrecognized mount option "notail" or missing value

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 803 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.8.25 [Jan 14 2005] on minor 0

allocation failed: out of vmalloc space - use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 8516 using kernel context 0

b44.c:v0.95 (Aug 3, 2004)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:0f:1f:23:9c:b8

b44: eth0: Link is down.

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x88 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e008 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x88 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e008 <keycode>' to make it known.

Note: I can modprobe b44 to use my NIC.. something about this module is driving me crazy!

----------

## swatjen

I talked to a friend of mine and he led me to discover that the reason I could not modprobe ipw2200 was because I had booted from a different kernel image than the one that my linux symlink was pointing to.. that was resolved by using an option of modprobe to reference the kernel that had the module in its subdirectory.

I also rebuilt the kernel using the latest gentoo-sources 2.6.12-r10

So I modprobe ieee80211_crypt no prob.

however, another dependency of ipw2200 is ieee80211

this module is coming back with

FATAL: error inserting ieee80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

and my tail of dmesg is -

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: Unknown symbol wireless_spy_update

my journey continues for wireless ;)

If you have any suggestions, I'm all ears.

----------

## eltech

very weird connection issue with no real messages in the logs .. 

i have configured /etc/conf.d/wireless and /etc/conf.d/net

the net file contains

```

config_eth1=( "192.168.2.102 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth1=( "default gw 192.168.2.1" )
```

I use static ips on my network

the wireless config file is the standard, but i only have the following uncommented and configured

```

essid_eth1="myessid"

mode_eth1="ad-hoc"

channel_eth1="6"

key_internal="s:00-12-34-56-78 enc open"

preferred_aps=( "myessid" )
```

now when i try to start the connection .. here is what i get ..

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

 * Starting eth1

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth1

 *     eth1 connected to "myessid" at 00:00:00:00:00:00

 *     in ad-hoc mode (WEP enabled - open)

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     192.168.2.102                                                                             [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default gw 192.168.2.1 ...                                                            [ !! ]

 
```

So now i thought i did it all right, but obviously not...   :Rolling Eyes: 

iwconfig shows the following..

```

eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"myessid"  Nickname:"myessid"

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Cell: 02:0E:35:3C:65:11

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:1234-5678-322D-3765-2D33-652D-34   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:98  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:1170   Missed beacon:0
```

lsmod shows...

```

ieee80211_crypt_wep     3972  -

ipw2200               176776  -

firmware_class          7264  -

ieee80211              45316  -

ieee80211_crypt         4616
```

ANy help is greatly appreciated..

----------

## JonSnow

routes_eth1=( "default via 192.168.2.1" )

see:

/etc/conf.d/net.example line 106 - 110

----------

## eltech

 *JonSnow wrote:*   

> routes_eth1=( "default via 192.168.2.1" )
> 
> see:
> 
> /etc/conf.d/net.example line 106 - 110

 hi Jon,

dont know if you were trying to help me out.. but .. that doesnt work either.. same result..

----------

## Alighieri

I've had good luck with ipw2200 with apps ranging from email to streaming mp3's via mt-daapd. I've notice however that if I leave the laptop running for 8+ hours, the interface goes down unpredictably. Removing the ipw2200 module and reinserting usually fixes things. Sometimes I can simply restart the interface and other times it seems I need to cold boot. I sometimes get the "firmware errors. Restarting." type messages in dmesg. Has anyone else seen this behavior?

----------

## eltech

just thought id say that i got my problem fixed.. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-387308-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

thank you everyone

----------

